# Sad



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

I Knew A Great Hunting Dog, Siss. It Helped Me Get Lots Of Birds And Squirrles. Its Best Friend, Duff, A Dalmation. Dies And The Dog Went From 30 To 66 Pounds In A Few Months. It Is Too Fat To Even Chase Me Now. The Sad Part Is, I Got Another Mutt, But I Still Have To Leave Siss, She Is A Good Dog, But It's Hunting Days Are Over :!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sad to here here stepping up on the porch instead of out in the woods. Then again she may be happier at this point in her life to just chase a few sparrows around the yard.


----------

